# Husqvarna 323L



## brad ruch (Jun 20, 2018)

Wondering what kind if compression should this trimmer have.put new fuel lines in new Zama carb still won't start.seems to have spark but not sure it's strong enough.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 20, 2018)

Are you sure you have the gas lines hooked up correctly? Also, put a few drops of fuel mix in sparkplug hole, install and connect sparkplug and see if it will fire. If it fires, you have a fuel problem. It shld have around 120 psi compression, but shld run with a 100 or so. These are great trimmers.


----------



## brad ruch (Jun 21, 2018)

Fuel lines are correct.all it does is floods.i tried a little in the plug oil all it does is pops a couple times.compression tested it and it almost got to 120 but just leaked down.my bet there's a air leak in the bottom end.i could hear the air leak out.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

